# Old Grayling Fly Shop Thumbs up



## Sala (May 15, 2008)

DHise said:


> I always seem to see worm and bait containers strewn about (even on flies only sections) but very rarely see fly cups. Why is this?


I put my flies in my box before heading out, less to deal with


----------

